

TC Disrupt: Grow The Planet - Farmville for real farming - potomak
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/13/farmville-for-real-farming-grow-the-planet-launches-social-network-to-teach-you-to-grow-your-own-food/

======
potomak
I know them! We used to share workspace at H-Farm
(<http://www.h-farmventures.com/>). Great job!

